# Godin Icon Series Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The very first Set-Neck guitars in the Godin Guitar line-up have arrived...the Godin ICON series! 

Awaken the "Rock-God" in any player with any of the four ICON models available, such as the ICON Type 2 Fat Black, ICON Type 2 Classic, ICON Type 2 Convertible and the ICON Type 3. 

Each model features a chambered solid mahogany body with carved mahogany top, mahogany set-neck, 24 3/4" scale, 16" radius, ebony fingerboard with 22 frets, Graphtech ResoMax bridge and the Godin High-Definition Revoicer. See below specs for each model's electronic options.

H.D.R. High-Definition Revoicer
The H.D.R. revoices and augments the frequency range of each pickup and allows the player to go from passive to active pickups
with the simple push of a button.

Th H.D.R. provides extra bite, dynamic response and redefines the
character of each pickup. It’s like having 2 sets of pickups in 1 guitar for 5 pure passive tones + 5 pure active tones.

All ICON models are built and assembled in Richmond QC, Canada



Icon Type 2 Fat Black
Electronics: 2x humbuckers (neck: Godin GHN1 / bridge: Seymour Duncan ‘59), 5-way switch, 1x Godin High-Definition Revoicer, 1x volume, 1x tone.
Colors: Black HG
(pickups: no covers / black rings)

Icon Type 2 Classic
Electronics: 2x chrome humbuckers (neck: Godin GHN1 / bridge: Seymour Duncan ‘59), 5-way switch, 1x Godin High-Definition Revoicer, 1x volume, 1x tone.
Colors: Natural HG, Burgundy HG
(pickups: chrome covers / cream rings)

Icon Type 2 Convertible
Electronics: 2x Seymour Duncan P-Rail pickups, 3-way switch, 2x mini switches for pickup selection (humbucker/single-coil/P90), 1x Godin High-Definition Revoicer, 1x volume, 1x tone.
Colors: Natural HG, Sunburst HG
(pickups: cream covers / black rings) 

Icon Type 3 
Electronics: 3x Lollar P90 single coil pickups, 5-way switch, 1x Godin High-Definition Revoicer, 1x volume, 1x tone.
Colors: Burgundy HG, Natural HG, Black HG
(Pickups signed on back by Jason Lollar)

http://godinguitars.com/godiniconp.htm


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Haven't played one yet, but I would bet I will prefer the inset bridge and through string arrangement like the Summit and LG, though I'm open minded anyway. Nevertheless, I will still dig that there's a variation, and I bet it'll sell well too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## henge (Dec 22, 2010)

I've done a review of a Type 2 Convertible on my site. Great guitar!

Anton Evans - In The Studio


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone have an idea on the street price on those guitars? I really liked the feel of the neck, and the flat fingerboard, on the last Godin LG that I tried, but I didn't like the inset bridge.

Wow! Lollar P90s in the Icon 3's. I bet those aren't cheap!


----------



## henge (Dec 22, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Anyone have an idea on the street price on those guitars? I really liked the feel of the neck, and the flat fingerboard, on the last Godin LG that I tried, but I didn't like the inset bridge.
> 
> Wow! Lollar P90s in the Icon 3's. I bet those aren't cheap!


I got mine for $1299 cdn.All the models are within $100 of each other.


----------

